# Could this MAC MUA's makeup be any hotter? Sheesh!(VERY PIC HEAVY!)



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay girls... here I am posting pics of the gorgeous Chasity.. if she ever sees this she's going to freak the eff out, Im sure... But her looks are FANTASTIC and since she is a manager for MAC Im sure we can all agree the majority of her makeup is MAC.

Tish told me to post them under the chatter section so here they are!!!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 17, 2008)

Hot! Hot! Hot! is all I can say!!

WOW!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

She is about the Hottest MA ever!!! All her looks are fabulous!!! Thanks for posting!

Coachkitten is gonna be so excited to see these!!!  Did you find out if she does online TUTS?


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 17, 2008)

I doubt very much if she does...ive never seen her on youtube or anything- but ill message her and ask


----------



## makeba (Nov 17, 2008)

WHOA that is FIYAH for real!!!! DAMN!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 17, 2008)

wow! She's FAB! I love love love her looks. Oh, and her hair is fantastic as well.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 17, 2008)

Ugghh..I la la love the bride of chucky look!!! Wouldn't that be AMAzing if we could get her on Specktra to do a couple of tutorials..lol..especially on the one that we are all trying to achieve with your bday look...


----------



## joey444 (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW!! Everyone looks so damn hot!!!


----------



## IbisCaraib (Nov 17, 2008)

I checked her out on Facebook and her looks are pretty cool. 

Who is this Derrick Smith guy? 





Apparently he did these looks which I love...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love a tut on the above.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 17, 2008)

oooohhh..and the plot thickens...derrick smith hey? lol...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 17, 2008)

Derrick smith huh? How do you know he did those looks- did you ask him/her? haha.... man oh man- id kill for either of them to get on here and do some tuts!!!!


----------



## IbisCaraib (Nov 17, 2008)

Ladies, if you go to the MAC fan page on facebook, under that second picture in my comment above (which is linked to the MAC fan page from her profile) it says the following "_Derrick Beat the HELL out of ya'll eyes! LOL_" and "_Derrick! This is my fav!!_" so I assumed that Derrick created those looks. 

I'm not trying to hurt anyone's feelings or discredit anyone. Hopefully the ladies can clarify and who ever did these fierce looks can give us a how-to.

PS, the pictures are on page 13 of the MAC fan site photo album.


----------



## IbisCaraib (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if she is a member? I'm trying to figure out what she used on her lips for the 7th picture in the original post.


----------



## makeba (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IbisCaraïb* 

 
_Does anyone know if she is a member? I'm trying to figure out what she used on her lips for the 7th picture in the original post._

 ​that is a hot lippie huh! i was wondering the same thing! i really want to get that lip product. i wonder if its 2n lipglass over mouse slimshine or if its 2n lipglass!?


----------



## IbisCaraib (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_that is a hot lippie huh! i was wondering the same thing! i really want to get that lip product. i wonder if its 2n lipglass over mouse slimshine or if its 2n lipglass!?_

 
The entire look is hot!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 17, 2008)

She's amazing! and so gorgeous herself! jealousss! lol


----------



## Moxy (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel sooooo lesbian right now. Wow.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 17, 2008)

All of those looks were gorgeous! I love the 1st look with the glitter!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 17, 2008)

Yah..I love this girls use with the glitter..gave me some ideas on how to use it!! She's lucky she can get away with those kind of looks cause she works for MAC. I dont think my clients would appreciate glitter all over my chest when I'm trying to get them a loan..HAHAHA...but definitely a couple cute going out ideas!! 

PS, Derrick can "beat the hell outta MY eyes" whenever he wants!! I love all the looks!! hahaha..


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 17, 2008)

wow I wish I had half the talent she has!! Those are all so pretty not to mention she is gorgeous.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

i love the hair!


----------



## autumnschild (Nov 17, 2008)

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...825566_707.jpg

what lipstick is the girl in the pink scarf wearing?


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Uh oh! Looks like somebody has a girl-crush! Hahah jkjk
but seriously though..I have no idea who she is but she her looks are hot hot hot! Somebody tell her to get her ass on Specktra and do us some tuts.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She is about the Hottest MA ever!!! All her looks are fabulous!!! Thanks for posting!

Coachkitten is gonna be so excited to see these!!!  Did you find out if she does online TUTS?_

 
I am totally excited!  That girl has some mad talent!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_











I feel sooooo lesbian right now. Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe!  I totally do too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just think that she is insanely talented and like I said in another thread I would give my right arm to be 1/2 as beautiful as her.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah shes pry going to get a restraining order on me eventually


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

all i can say that she is amazing! *A*


----------



## 2nigurl (Nov 18, 2008)

u guys r so beautiful!!!!!love every single makeup u have on.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *autumnschild* 

 
_http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...825566_707.jpg

what lipstick is the girl in the pink scarf wearing?_

 
 I would say that's girl about town... the pink & black scarf looks like chatterbox.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 20, 2008)

Bunch of sexy girls! And yes, she's hot


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Nov 20, 2008)

wow, she's gorgeouss!


----------



## gitts (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, I really enjoyed that.  I do hope that I can become that skillful.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 20, 2008)

She is GORGEOUS! not to mention that her cut crease look is totally to die for, does this girl know we are all secretly lusting her, hahahah


----------



## jo2syd (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful pics!!!  The makeup is fab..


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 21, 2008)

omg. i stared at the cutting crease look for like ten minutes. i love it, even the black eyeshadowed girl too.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Nov 21, 2008)

she is amazing! I love that lip combo in the white/yellow dress. gorgeous!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 22, 2008)

Shes sooooooo gorgeous and talented!

And may I add, that threads like this make me love you girls on Specktra. We can put up a girls pictures from another website, and have a topic fully adoring her and complimenting her, without any jealousy or cattyness or negativity. I love it!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 23, 2008)

these looks are incredible!! thanks for posting!


----------



## ecberger (Nov 23, 2008)

<333
@#$#@$


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 23, 2008)

One thing to say: GORGEOUS!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 23, 2008)

CAM- I totally agree.. how awesome is that????


----------



## IbisCaraib (Nov 24, 2008)

Am I the only one who keeps coming back to this post in hopes of finding a how-to for these looks?


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 24, 2008)

no i do the same thing lol


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish I had a how-to girls!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok I almost fainted.  NO BS.  Those are some bad ass looks.  Damn.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 24, 2008)

OHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.. I want herr!!!!.. Not too sure in what way.. But I just want to call her my own.. Put her in my pocket and carry around with me!!.. Eeek.. She looks like a mix between Gina Gershon and Olivia Wilde in the first couple pics..


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_OHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.. I want herr!!!!.. Not too sure in what way.. But I just want to call her my own.. Put her in my pocket and carry around with me!!.. Eeek.. She looks like a mix between Gina Gershon and Olivia Wilde in the first couple pics.._

 
Agreed! I'd let her play with anything in my bathroom. Heck, I'd let her play with me!


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 25, 2008)

i don't think there's a word to adequately describe how AMAZING those looks are.  and no, supercalifragilisticexpialidocious doesn't _begin _cover it!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 25, 2008)

Great MU on all of them.  For me, they all represent MAC down to the t!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 25, 2008)

Super hot!  Damn she should do tuts!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Super hot!  *Damn she should do tuts!*_

 





 For a second there I thought I saw "tits" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jesus I need to shut up.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Moxy you never cease to crack me up!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Moxy you never cease to crack me up!_


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 27, 2008)

WOWZA, she's ~G~O~R~G~E~O~U~S~!!!
<><><><><>   HOT! SEXY!   <><><><><>
     would luv to see tuts on these looks...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wel  come2:


Guess what! Chasity is now a memeber!!! Im not sure if he knows about this thread or not but she's on the website now .... so we all need to welcome her and let her know how awesome of a MUA she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 28, 2008)

Heehee how awesome! Just dont show her I said she could play with me


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heehee how awesome! Just dont show her I said she could play with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
She's pry going to read this eventually.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's okay she'll soon realize you just have a dirty mind. period. HAHA


----------



## Moxy (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah well, she's one hot mama, i bet she gets that a lot, so one more girl drooling over her will be like a drop in the ocean


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ Hahahaha....


----------



## panther27 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_

















:wel  come2:


Guess what! Chasity is now a memeber!!! Im not sure if he knows about this thread or not but she's on the website now .... so we all need to welcome her and let her know how awesome of a MUA she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
What's her username on here?


----------



## pianohno (Nov 28, 2008)

Hot. Totally, totally HOT.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_What's her username on here?_

 

csmarie21 I do believe.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

^^Yup yup thats her..haha..couldn't we just casually sweep this post underneath a RUG.. haha..so that she doesn't read it...lol


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL maybe we should.. or she really WILL get a restraining order.. on me at least. Probably. LOL


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

hahaha....especially now that we are giving her all the ideas on "restraining orders" lol...well I think I am safe all the way up here in canada...HAHA..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL.....well...... HAHA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im super into restraining orders right now because I got one on my son's father. So im kinda restraining ordered out. Spent on the RO's.

lol


----------

